

Chatbot Game widget:  Amusing bot widget whose responses come from people playing the Chatbot Game. - amichail
http://www.widgetbox.com/widget/chatbotgame

======
amichail
Note that you can customize the content of the chat for your site/blog using
the chat_focus and/or targeted_rules parameters:

<http://chatbotgame.com/?cmd=chat_ecw>

